# Transfert messages hotmail vers .Mail



## jdm (29 Avril 2006)

Bonjour,
Je ne trouve pas dans .Mac / Mail / Compte / Vérifier le courrier d'un autre compte POP, la configuration qui va bien pour transférer mes messages de ma boîte hotmail vers ma boîte Mail de Mac !!
Avez-vous une idée ?
;-)
j-d m


----------



## Georges Abitbol (30 Avril 2006)

Sauf erreur de ma part il n'est pas possible de récupérer ses messages Hotmail via Mail ou tout autre programme de messagerie. Déjà sur PC via Outlook cela nécessite un abonnement payant comme indiqué dans l'aide en ligne de MSN Hotmail : 

"Pour protéger nos utilisateurs contre le nombre croissant de messages indésirables ou non sollicités envoyés depuis des comptes MSN Hotmail via Outlook et Outlook Express, nous avons dû, à contrecur, limiter l'utilisation de Outlook et Outlook Express aux seuls abonnés.

En inscrivant cette fonctionnalité dans le cadre d'un abonnement (ce qui oblige l'utilisateur à fournir des informations de facturation), nous sommes en mesure de la gérer de façon plus efficace et de mettre un terme aux abus qu'elle engendre afin de mieux vous protéger contre les messages non sollicités.

Si vous optez pour un service d'abonnement tel que MSN Hotmail Plus ou Bell Sympatico avec MSN Premium, vous pouvez accéder à votre compte depuis Outlook ou Outlook Express et bénéficier de nombreuses autres fonctionnalités."


----------



## jdm (30 Avril 2006)

Merci quand même !
Finalement, ça ne vaut pas le coup de s'abonnner à un compte .Mac.
;-)
j-d m


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2006)

bonjours, 
c'est possible de configurer hotmail sur mail. il faut installer un plugin, je l'ai fait ca marche tres bien. le seul probleme c'est qu'il faut que le compte soit ancien; ca ne marche pas pour les comptes nouvellement créés. voici le lien pour telecharger le plugin, 
http://sourceforge.net/projects/httpmail-plugin/

personellemnt j'ai la version 1.47 qui marche tres bien. je n'ai pas d'idée sur la version 1.48
c'est tres simple à installer. 
je reprecise que ca ne marche que pour les anciens comptes.


----------



## Georges Abitbol (30 Avril 2006)

Bonjour,
merci pour l'astuce, je ne la connaissais pas.

Je viens d'installer le plugin, malheureusement quand j'essaye de me connecter avec Mail j'obtiens ceci : 
"Impossible de se connecter à 'Hotmail'
Access to Hotmail via Outlook and Outlook Express now requires a subscription. Please sign up at http://join.msn.com/general/Email"

Je précise que mon adresse hotmail.fr a été créée il y a moins de deux ans.


----------

